

LA Startup Incubators/Accelerators/Mentorship Programs Compared - audiomicro
http://ryanborn.net/startup-incubators-in-la/
LA Startup Incubators/Accelerators/Mentorship Programs as Compared to NCAA Football Conferences
======
donfrancisco
It's great to see more incubators in Los Angeles. Not all of them will be
successful but it is refreshing to see people focus on the startup ecosystem
in Los Angeles.

~~~
wj
Agreed. I've always felt an entrepreneurial spirit in the city. Might just be
all of the screenwriters in the local coffee houses though.

Any drink mixers taking place in Santa Monica?

